# Stuck collet on router - help



## tkm795 (Jan 13, 2011)

Help needed - the collet on my brand new Bosch 1617EVS router is stuck on the shaft. 
By the collet, I mean the internal collet itself, not the nut on the outside used for tightening it.
I tried googling the problem to see if it's a common one, but all the results I found were about bits being stuck in the collet, not the collet stuck on the shaft. :/
Amateur woodworker here anxious to get started, so please help me get the damn collet out! 
I'd upload a picture, but I'm a new user so I'm not allowed to. :/


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

tkm795 said:


> Help needed - the collet on my brand new Bosch 1617EVS router is stuck on the shaft.
> By the collet, I mean the internal collet itself, not the nut on the outside used for tightening it.
> I tried googling the problem to see if it's a common one, but all the results I found were about bits being stuck in the collet, not the collet stuck on the shaft. :/
> Amateur woodworker here anxious to get started, so please help me get the damn collet out!
> I'd upload a picture, but I'm a new user so I'm not allowed to. :/


I have the same router. The nut and collet on mine is a one piece. Some how i belive the nut and collet came apart on yours . The collet is tappered . Did you tap on it?? If that doesn't work i would take it back and exchange it ? Nice router i use mine every day in the table. If you need parts here is one place 

Bosch Collet and Nut (1/2") [2610906284] - $20.25 at eReplacementParts.com


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't have that model router, so I can't see exactly what you are describing. However, many (most) new routers made in the past 10 years or so have self releasing collets. Loosen the collet nut and unscrew it about 2 turns. It will get tight again. Now use the wrench to loosen it a second time. This second loosening pulls the collet free of the router shaft. It will then open and let you pull the router bit out. 

To understand this better, take the router collet and nut completely out of the router and examine it, The nut and the collet are held together with a spring clip. This clip is what pulls the collet out of the router when you loosen the collet nut that second time. Some router collets and nuts are designed a bit different. They don't have the spring clip, just a groove around the collet that a shoulder on the hole of the nut snaps into. Both designs work basically the same.

Charley


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

When you get it out, make sure to put a *very light* smearing of high quality grease on the internal shaft cone to prevent this from happening again. Also on the threads.

Do not put grease where the collet grips the bit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try loosening the nut a few turns and if the bit doesn't come free, try tapping (or whacking if that doesn't work) on the end of the bit with a piece of wood. I have a router that bits tend to stick in and that works for mine.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm guessing but it sounds like the collet nut was tightened down with no bit. This likely compressed the collet to where it is no longer gripped by the nut. If this is the case, you might as well use a slide hammer to get it out as it is likely distorted or cracked (ruined) by now anyway.


----------



## Cynical soul (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, I know this post is very old but as it still shows up first in Google, I thought I would add to it for anyone else searching. 
I have just done the same with my new router, showing someone the easy locking system on the Triton I stupidly tightened the collet with no bit inserted, it was stuck hard.
The fix without damaging the collet is to put the nut back on loosely and grind down the end of an old router bit to a slight shamfer. The bit can now be tapped with a hammer into the collet which will cause it to spread and be gripped by the nut. Then the nut can be loosened in the normal way, removing the whole thing in one peice.
Hope that helps


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Cynical soul


----------

